# Soho....nice!



## Dany (Mar 31, 2017)

I love bakelite cameras.
I'd like to show you the last one entered recently in my collection.
A rosewood colour Soho Cadet.
No cracks and no breaks on this copy dated 1933


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 31, 2017)

Monte Bella......!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 31, 2017)

OOhhhh.... I do too, that's a beauty.


----------



## denada (Mar 31, 2017)

pretty camera


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice, open that puppy up and let's see it in all its Glory. Come on Dany, you big tease!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful camera 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanG (Apr 16, 2017)

Now you need it's big brother - a Soho Reflex SLR   I have one 5"x4" model.

Kershaw made these cameras but the sales arm was initially Marion, then APM, APEM, then Soho Ltd, finally Kershaw again.

Ian


----------



## Dany (Apr 18, 2017)

I do not have the big brother yet but one of the same size on my shelves . The Soho Pilot. Also a nice piece of bakelite.





APM sold the Rajar No6, also on my shelves


----------

